# Dartington Collage of the Arts



## Dissenter (Nov 18, 2006)

Dose anyone go to Dartington Arts School? If you do whats it like, the vibe, the people (ect) and what is dartington like? haven't had the chance to go down there yet. Is it a small town or large villiage, what places are close to it for day trips (ect)


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2006)

Aren't they moving the college to cornwall?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 20, 2006)

I thought it was in Totnes.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 21, 2006)

listen to fat useless cunts instead eh?


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2006)

Here we are

http://www.dartingtonhall.org.uk/pages/news_DCA_move.html

I'm not going mad after all


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2006)

(Loads of abusive posts removed)


----------



## Dissenter (Nov 22, 2006)

> Here we are
> 
> http://www.dartingtonhall.org.uk/pag..._DCA_move.html
> 
> I'm not going mad after all



Thanks for that. Gona go to the open day.


----------



## madzone (Nov 23, 2006)

Dissenter said:
			
		

> Thanks for that. Gona go to the open day.


A woman I used to sing with went to dartington to do drama. From what I can gather Totnes is quite hippy-ish. What course are you thinking of doing?


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 23, 2006)

It's well hippyish and a bit oddball.  One of my mum friends did performing arts there.  

Her final year piece was her, wearing nothing but a strap-on hurling abuse at and 'fucking' photos of her dad.  She got a first.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> It's well hippyish and a bit oddball.  One of my mum friends did performing arts there.
> 
> Her final year piece was her, wearing nothing but a strap-on hurling abuse at and 'fucking' photos of her dad.  She got a first.


Quite an accessable work then.


----------



## Dissenter (Nov 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted by fractionMan
> It's well hippyish and a bit oddball. One of my mum friends did performing arts there.
> 
> Her final year piece was her, wearing nothing but a strap-on hurling abuse at and 'fucking' photos of her dad. She got a first.
> ...



Lmao  



> What course are you thinking of doing?



Fine Art with visual art practices or Fine Art with cultral entruprenership.


----------



## madzone (Nov 29, 2006)

Blimey, that's á bit of a mouthful! 

I know they aren't thinking of moving until 2009 but if you're doing a 3 year course that'll mean that in your third year the college resources will be geared up towards the move rather than the students IMO. Something to bear in mind. I've come a cropper with tutors being diverted and staff morale being fucked becasue of big changes going on in  a college.


----------



## Dissenter (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah thats a good point, ill bring it up.


----------



## Skim (Dec 17, 2006)

I was offered a place on the drama course and turned it down because I wanted to move out of Devon... with hindsight I really wish I'd gone to Dartington after all


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 17, 2006)

Erm, the only reason I've heard of the place is cos I noticed it was bottom of this Student Satisfaction survey. Sorry!


BBC


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 17, 2006)

Don't go to Dartington, it is too beautiful and set in exquisitely beautiful grounds.  You won't do a stroke of work.  Yes Dartington is near Totnes which is like going back into the sixties, all hippy like with lots of antique shops.  Go somewhere a bit gritty where you will have to get your head down and work.

I hear that Dartington college is to be closed and despite what I said above I think that is a disgrace.  I hope it is not too late for a campaign to save it.  If it just gets sold off to developers under some PFI or PPP scheme it will be ruined and turned into some luxury development of no use to the people from the area.


----------

